# Αυτή, ποια ρομβία είναι;



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2011)

Η πιο διαδεδομένη άποψη για την προέλευση της λέξης ρομβία είναι, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά (π.χ. εδώ από το ΛΚΝ), ότι προέρχεται από την επωνυμία ενός *Ιταλού* κατασκευαστή τέτοιων μηχανικών πιάνων. Ο κατασκευαστής υποτίθεται ότι ονομαζόταν Πόμπια. Ο κόσμος, που δεν ήξερε, έβλεπε τη φίρμα γραμμένη με κεφαλαία ΡΟΜΒΙΑ και διάβαζε ρομβία.

Τέτοιον Ιταλό κατασκευαστή δεν είχε εντοπίσει κανείς ως τώρα. Αντίθετα, η συμφορουμίτισσα Αόρατη Μελάνη, ανακάλυψε σήμερα έναν, φημισμένο κατά τα φαινόμενα, *Καταλανό* κατασκευαστή τέτοιων πιάνων μέχρι τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα με το όνομα Pombia (δείτε *εδώ* και τα επόμενα). Βρέθηκε και ενδιαφέρον φωτογραφικό αποδεικτικό υλικό (όπως η φωτογραφία στην αρχή).

Στο ψάξιμο για εμφανίσεις της λέξης ρομβία στο διαδίκτυο, βρίσκονται αρκετά (όχι πολλά, όμως) αποσπάσματα από λογοτεχνικά κείμενα όπου φιλοξενούνται ρομβίες. Ψάχνοντας π.χ. στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, βρήκα και διάλεξα μερικά:

Το άλογο έσερνε το κάρρο μέ τούς χαμηλούς τροχούς. Σαπισμένο ξύλο, σκουριασμένο σίδερο. Πάνω στο κάρρο ήταν τό παλιό όργανο, κάτι σα ρομβία που την κούρντιζες και δούλευε μονάχη. Ηλίας Βενέζης, _Ωκεανός_

Πίσω απ' τη ρομβία, στο κάρο, η φουφού, το φαγί του ανθρώπου. Και με τα πόδια ν' ακολουθούνε τ' άλογο, και το όργανο, και τη φουφού... Ηλίας Βενέζης, _Φθινόπωρο στην Ιταλία_

Το απομεσήμερο ήρθε και το γαϊτανάκι με τη λατέρνα : μια ρομβία παμπάλαιη, που έπαιζε κάποιο ξεχασμένο μάγκικο τραγουδάκι, βέρο πειραιώτικο : «Αχ, παραπονιάρα, αχ, καμωματού μου και ναζιάρα, πώς νά λησμονήσω τό γλυκό σου στόμα...» Μ. Καραγάτσης, _ο Γιούγκερμαν και τα στερνά του_

..πικρό το Σαββατόβραδο τής γειτονιάς, όταν στρίβει στη γωνιά η ρομβία και μένουν κάτι νότες στο δρόμο με τα λασπόνερα σαν τα μουσκεμένα ξυλοπάπουτσα στον κοινό διάδρομο της προσφυγικής παράγκας... Γιάννης Ρίτσος, _Κλειδωμένη πόρτα, Ποιήματα Β΄τόμος_​
Τα γκουγκλοβιβλία εντοπίζουν ρομβίες και σε λεξικά των αρχαίων ελληνικών· πρόκειται όμως για παρανάγνωση στην ψηφιοποίηση. Ρομβίες, στο LSJ τουλάχιστον, δεν εντόπισα.

Από τα αποσπάσματα των γκουγκλοβιβλίων εντόπισα όμως και ένα σύγχρονο, το επόμενο, όπου η χρήση της ρομβίας με δυσκολεύει (από το βιβλίο _Η ελληνική ποίηση: Η πρώτη μεταπολεμική γενιά_, των Μ. Μερακλή και Αλ. Αργυρίου):

Θυμάμαι κάποιον που η όρεξή του ζήτησε, κάποτε, μια ρομβία και κάθησε και την έφαγε, εκεί, στη γωνιά φτύνοντας μόνο το δεκανίκι του στρατιώτη, κι η χοντρή, άσχημη γυναίκα είχε κρεμάσει τα βυζιά της στο μπαλκόνι «μη με λυπόσαστε, έλεγε, ...​
Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει εδώ αυτή η ρομβία;


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2011)

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σημαίνει το μουσικό κουτί αλλά αρχικά είχε σκεφτεί καρπούζι και σπόρια και μετά αποφάσισε να τα κάνει ρομβία και δεκανίκι για εφφέ (είμαι ολίγο αυστηρή με την ποίηση; )


----------



## Marinos (Sep 30, 2011)

Ποιος είναι ο συγγραφέας; Δεν μου φαίνεται απίθανο να εννοεί όντως τη λατέρνα -και δεκανίκι του στρατιώτη την πτυσσόμενη βάση της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2011)

Δυστυχώς αυτό το απόσπασμα βρήκα μόνο, δεν ξέρω από πού προέρχεται.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 30, 2011)

Αν ήταν στίχος, ας πούμε, θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι Σαχτούρης, π.χ.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Αν ήταν στίχος, ας πούμε, θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι Σαχτούρης, π.χ.


 
Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται πως εννοεί τη ρομβία, αν είναι ποίημα δεν υπάρχει (καταρχήν) πρόβλημα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 30, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αντίθετα, η συμφορουμίτισσα Αόρατη Μελάνη, ανακάλυψε σήμερα έναν, φημισμένο κατά τα φαινόμενα, *Καταλανό* κατασκευαστή τέτοιων πιάνων μέχρι τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα με το όνομα Pombia (δείτε εδώ και τα επόμενα).


Ο nickel τον είχε ανακαλύψει, όπως φαίνεται από τους προηγηθέντες διαλόγους. Εγώ βρήκα μόνο τη φωτογραφία και ένα άρθρο εφημερίδας που το επιβεβαίωνε. Να αποδίδουμε τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι και τα του Ρομβίου τω Ρομβία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2011)

Ίσταμαι επιδιορθωμένος... :)  (Και το θυμόμουν ότι κάπου είχα δει κάτι ανάλογο, αλλά πού να σκεφτώ να ψάξω στη Λεξιλογία...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, Αόρατη. Θυμάμαι ότι το είχα ψάξει, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε τι είχα καταλήξει και πού είχα καταθέσει τα πορίσματά μου. Είναι και πολλά τα φόρουμ...


----------



## hellex (Oct 1, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι "ρομβία" εννοεί το ψάρι "ρόμβος" μεταφορικά λόγω του ότι έχει ρομβοειδές σχήμα. 
Και στη συνέχεια εννοεί ότι δεν έφαγε τα κόκκαλα, τα περιμετρικά, που στην ουσία το υποστηρίζουν στη μάχη του με τα άλλα ψάρια. Η λέξη "στρατιώτης" είναι μεταφορική και εννοεί το "καημένο το ψαράκι".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Όπως με ενημέρωσαν εγκύρως :), να βρεθεί το απόσπασμα είναι ψύλλος στ' άχυρα γιατί το βιβλίο είναι πάνω από 500 σελίδες. Πάντως, στα του Σαχτούρη δεν είναι...


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2011)

Δόκτορα, είναι Τάσος Λειβαδίτης.

Είναι πολύστιχο ποίημα, με αρκετές ενότητες, και συμπάθα με που δεν το μεταφέρω ολόκληρο· αντέγραψα την πρώτη στροφή και την ενότητα που έχει τη ρομβία, για να σου δώσω μια ιδέα πώς είναι. 

Η ρομβία δεν χρησιμοποιείται κατά κυριολεξία, αλλά δεν είναι ούτε και συγκεκριμένος συμβολισμός. Όλο το ποίημα είναι μια διαδοχή ονειρικών (;) εικόνων που διαλύονται η μια μες στην άλλη. Μου δημιούργησε μάλλον μιαν αίσθηση «ποταμού σκέψεων», μιαν άσκηση στην αυτόματη καταγραφή συνειρμών.

Αλέξανδρος Αργυρίου, επιμ. _Η ελληνική ποίηση: ανθολογία γραμματολογία_. Τόμ. 5: _Η πρώτη μεταπολεμική γενιά_. 3η έκδ. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Σοκόλη, 1990, σ. 402-404.



*Τάσος Λειβαδίτης*
Από το ποίημα «Ο διάβολος με το κηροπήγιο»

*Α*
Το βράδυ η γριά θύμωνε, «θα σ’ αποκληρώσω», φώναζε, και χτύπαγε την αλλήθωρη, ραγισμένη κούκλα
που σώπαινε μοχθηρά --ένα σπίτι παλιό, όπου οι ένοικοι στριμωχνόμαστε μες στην αφάνεια, ή ζητώντας ο ένας στον άλλο λίγη κλωστή-- η υγρασία συντηρούσε στους τοίχους τους παλαιούς εφιάλτες,
μια νύχτα, παγωνιά, «ας δω την τύχη μου», είπα, στο βάθος του διαδρόμου έμενε η λιγδερή χαρτορίχτρα,
ακούμπησα ένα νόμισμα στο πιάτο, εκείνη τράβηξε το πρώτο χαρτί: ντάμα σπαθί, «είναι η γυναίκα με τα μυρωδικά», μου λέει, κι ύστερα τράβηξε το άλλο χαρτί που δεν ονομάζεται --
το πλήθος συνέχιζε να περνάει τη γέφυρα, άλλοι έφταναν απ’ τα προάστια, ο ιεροκήρυκας φώναζε, «αδελφοί». Το βράδυ στο νεκρώσιμο δείπνο
βουτούσαν το ψωμί στη νερουλή σούπα, ώσπου κάποιος παρείσαχτος,
απ’ αυτούς που προσκολλιώνται για φαΐ, δεν άντεξε, σηκώθηκε
κι έφερε όλον το γειτονικό κήπο. Τα έντομα έκαναν έναν ήσυχο
θόρυβο μεταφέροντας τις αρετές της νεκρής.

.....

Σκέφτομαι, αλήθεια, γιατί όλα αυτά, αφού με πολύ λιγότερα
μπορεί κανείς να χαθεί. Θυμάμαι κάποιον που η όρεξή του ζήτησε, κάποτε, μια ρομβία
και κάθησε και την έφαγε, εκεί, στη γωνιά
φτύνοντας μόνο το δεκανίκι του στρατιώτη, κι η χοντρή, άσχημη γυναίκα είχε κρεμάσει τα βυζιά της στο μπαλκόνι
«μη με λυπόσαστε, έλεγε, εγώ είμαι πονηρή», και κοίταζε το τέλος του δρόμου,
ύστερα καθήσαμε πάνω στα χόρτα, στο σκοτεινό κοιμητήρι,
βοηθώντας το νεκρό παιδί.

Κι ύστερα πάλι η αιχμαλωσία, ο τέτανος, τα μακρόσυρτα σούρουπα,
ο δραπέτης δεν ήξερε πού να κλάψει κι ο φράχτης τον κοίταζε μητρικά,
«τυράννησέ με», μου ’λεγε η κουτσή γυναίκα, «θέλω να ξεφύγω» --
δυστυχισμένη πού να πας;
ήξερα, αλήθεια, μια οικογένεια τυφλών, κανείς δεν έβλεπε, χρόνια τώρα,
κι όταν κάποτε το σπίτι τους πήρε φωτιά, λένε πως την έσβησαν
μ’ αυτή τη δύναμη που είχαν να μη βλέπουν. Αργότερα θα διηγηθώ τα υστερινά.

Τώρα γυρεύω ν’ αποτελειώσω το πρόσωπό μου με κομμάτια πανιά, πέταλα, ακρίδες,
αλλά ποιος ξέρει τι υπάρχει στο σκοτεινό βάθος του μαγαζιού
πίσω από το τελευταίο χαρτόνι...

......


1975


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2011)

Ευχ, Εάριον! :)


----------

